# Lowest MF's



## Carl (Mar 10, 2008)

I am trying to find a points TS with very low MF's. Has anyone any ideas on how to find a very low one? I want to buy one cheap with low MF's so that I can get into the points system and then deposit my other TS's into the points system.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## lprstn (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe Bluegreen has the lowest MFs I have seen and I own with Wyndam, I also believe Worldmark is pretty low to.  Do a search on the classifieds and they will give you a ballpark figure on MFs for each system.  With Wyndam it varies with the resort you purchase with as well as with the others.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2008)

Some of the South African TSs have remarkably low MFs. I'm sure there are others, but AwayWeGo has written about doing just what you propose

Jim Ricks


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 10, 2008)

*RCI Points*

It sounds like he wants to use RCI Points and the Points For Deposit (PFD) program.  If so, you may find the link below helpful.

http://www.tugbbs.com/class/showproduct.php?product=988&cat=69&limit=views&date=1157909772


----------



## Carl (Mar 11, 2008)

*Yes Jmaesd84*



JMAESD84 said:


> It sounds like he wants to use RCI Points and the Points For Deposit (PFD) program.  If so, you may find the link below helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## neash (Mar 11, 2008)

Carl said:


> JMAESD84 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like he wants to use RCI Points and the Points For Deposit (PFD) program.  If so, you may find the link below helpful.
> ...


----------



## mshatty (Mar 11, 2008)

Sam Rayburn Country has very low MF and is a points resort.


----------



## neash (Mar 11, 2008)

mshatty said:


> Sam Rayburn Country has very low MF and is a points resort.



Yes, that is where I got my points too.


----------



## abdibile (Mar 11, 2008)

I often see las Vegas weeks with a very low MF / RCI points ratio on ebay.

is anything wrong with these or why is the ratio so good in Las Vegas compared to other parts of the country?

Are there any South African weeks left that have so low MFs that Points for deposit makes sense taking the PFD fee into account (meaning annual costs < $ 0,01 per point)?


----------



## janapur (Mar 11, 2008)

abdibile said:


> I often see las Vegas weeks with a very low MF / RCI points ratio on ebay.
> 
> is anything wrong with these or why is the ratio so good in Las Vegas compared to other parts of the country?
> 
> Are there any South African weeks left that have so low MFs that Points for deposit makes sense taking the PFD fee into account (meaning annual costs < $ 0,01 per point)?




I purchased (ebay) 58,200 points at Summer Bay in Vegas for $100 plus closing costs with a MF of $422. Once we move to the new Gold Crown location, hopefully by November, I'm told my points will increase.

Jana


----------



## bookworm (Mar 11, 2008)

I would guess that Summit or Woodstone in Massanutten would be good for PFD with the two two-bedroom units, gold crown, and VERY LOW MFs. However, the buy-in does cost around $4000. I believe this is not a points resort itself - can only be used for PFD.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 12, 2008)

janapur said:


> I purchased (ebay) 58,200 points at Summer Bay in Vegas for $100 plus closing costs with a MF of $422. Once we move to the new Gold Crown location, hopefully by November, I'm told my points will increase.
> 
> Jana



Jana, It sounds like you got a great buy.  I don't think you'll find any that good right now.  Las vegas is one of the better town's for the annual MF/ annual RCI Points ratio, perhaps they have less maintenance and fewer hurricanes out there in the desert.   

People are realizing that's were the value is and the price of these is on the rise.  So you are going to pay more up front for the deed.  

I've heard great things about Scott at Rayburn, he has a great reputation among the folks here.  His purchase price for the deed is higher for the same reasons as Las Vegas (good value on the MF/RCI Points ratio).

From a price perspective the Trinidad RTU is as cheap an entry as you will find into RCI points and it has a built in exit strategy with a great price (zero).

As for how many points is enough, that's sort of an individual thing and depends greatly on how far in advance you plan and what/where you'd like to go as far as quality, room size and season.  

The OP also suggested he wanted to add points via PFD's so how many points will be generated that way?


----------



## trader14 (Mar 12, 2008)

so do you guys buy at sam rayburn but never stay there and use your points to stay elsewhere?  I don't know much about rci, do you have to pay the $99 weekly rci fee if you use your points at a rci resort...I'd like to know how that works


----------



## anapur (Mar 13, 2008)

What does RCI charge you when you use "Points for deposit"?

Is there the risk that a non-points resort gets less points in PFD next year?

And how about already converted RCI-Points resorts: IS the number of points they get each year guranteed or does that change with supply/demand?


----------



## brucecz (Mar 15, 2008)

anapur said:


> (What does RCI charge you when you use "Points for deposit"?
> 
> Is there the risk that a non-points resort gets less points in PFD next year?
> 
> And how about already converted RCI-Points resorts: IS the number of points they get each year guranteed or does that change with supply/demand?



What does RCI charge you when you use "Points for deposit"? $26.
 per week

Is there the risk that a non-points resort gets less points in PFD next year? Yes, if its rating is lowered.

And how about already converted RCI-Points resorts: IS the number of points they get each year guranteed or does that change with supply/demand

If RCI rating goes up or down the points could go up or down.

Bruce


----------



## BillR (Mar 16, 2008)

mshatty said:


> Sam Rayburn Country has very low MF and is a points resort.



*YES - IF YOU WANT TO PAY THE BIG BUCKS FOR THE PRODUCT TO GET LOW MF'S.  IN THE LONG RUN, THIS PROGRAM IS COMPUTED TO BE VERY EXPENSIVE.*


----------



## BillR (Mar 16, 2008)

Carl said:


> JMAESD84 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like he wants to use RCI Points and the Points For Deposit (PFD) program.  If so, you may find the link below helpful.
> ...


----------



## brucecz (Mar 16, 2008)

83,000 RCI Points per year is not very many points. 

 I think IMHO the average Tug  RCI RCI Points owner who bought resales and not from the  Developer has on a aqverage more than 83,000 RCI Points available to them per year in RCI Points ownership or using PFD.

Just on or RCI Points owners we have over 150,000  yearly RCI Points. With PFD we have had about a bit more than 750,000 yearly RCI Points to play with.

Bruce  

Bruce





Carl said:


> JMAESD84 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like he wants to use RCI Points and the Points For Deposit (PFD) program.  If so, you may find the link below helpful.
> ...


----------



## Jennie (Mar 16, 2008)

As owner of numerous timeshares since 1994, I have watched RCI undergo many changes. In recent years, the changes appear motivated by a desire to increase corporate profits, which is rarely in the interest of timeshare owners, despite the public relations spiels  about "enhancements" "flexibility" "increased options" etc... 

I watched knowledgeable friends purchase RCI Points (resale) and was envious of the quantity and quality of reservations they were able to obtain in the initial years of the program. However, as time passed, and more resorts joined the Points program, there were far less opportunities to deposit and receive pfd weeks. A good friend also complained about RCI raising the number of Points needed to confirm weeks at certain resorts. Her experience was mainly with Hawaii properties. In the beginning she was able to get up to 6 weeks back-to-back from her one Points package. Now the same package will not allow her to get even one week. (She needs to obtain extra points from a South African weeks contact).

In the past year, I made our first RCI Points purchases via 2 Ebay auctions. The "underlying" weeks i.e. the fixed week and unit number before it was converted to points, is at a southeast Florida resort where we already own prime fixed/deeded weeks. I made these purchases with the knowledge that if RCI makes negative changes to the Points program, or it no longer meets our needs, I will be able to withdraw one or both of these weeks from the Points program and let it revert back to us owning the underlying fixed/deeded weeks. The underlying weeks match up perfectly with the fixed weeks we already own and will give us the ability to spend the whole month of February at "our" resort if we choose not to use the Points for other purposes. As an added benefit, we actually paid far less for each Points package than if we had bought the fixed weeks. 

The maintenance fees and real estate taxes for each of the Points weeks is $850.. This is for 2 bedroom/2bath lock-off units at a resort that has undergone major renovations and is really beautiful now. (The large Special Assessment was already paid by the prior owners before we won the Ebay auctions). If we choose not to use these units ourselvess, we can easily rent them for twice the maintenance fees. Or use the huge one bedroom part of the unit and rent the lock-off for a price that almost covers the entire maintenance fees. 

I have provided the above information to point out that looking for the lowest maintenance fees may not always be the best approach. It can work well for awhile. But as more and more people come aboard the Points bandwagon, or your energy to do constant searches wanes, you may become disappointed or frustrated with the offerings, due to the increasing competition for the dwindling supply of good inventory. Also, keep in mind that with RCI Points, you are unable to put in an on-going search. You must check yourself on-line, or constantly call RCI. 

The above scenario seems like good f_*uture*_ fodder for the notorious postcard companies, as it may become impossible to unload the underlying Points week at a third rate location, if the RCI Points program becomes too expensive or too unfulfilling. I doubt that you would want to actually stay in the underlying unit each year.

In our case we own very desirable weeks that can easily be sold at a good profit if we reach a point in life where we no longer want to use them. Or they could provide good rental income. Right now they are providing our ideal snowbird vacation every February. Rental of the lock-off unit practically covers our entire maintenance fees if we do not have extra family members with us. And while in Florida, I have been able to stay on for several extra weeks, at less than $500. per week, using SkyAuction, RCI Last Call, NTHC, etc...These timeshare options have saved us from buying the full time condo we had thought we would do after we retired.


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 16, 2008)

Jennie said:


> In the past year, I made our first RCI Points purchases via 2 Ebay auctions. The "underlying" weeks i.e. the fixed week and unit number before it was converted to points, is at a southeast Florida resort where we already own prime fixed/deeded weeks. I made these purchases with the knowledge that if RCI makes negative changes to the Points program, or it no longer meets our needs, I will be able to withdraw one or both of these weeks from the Points program and let it revert back to us owning the underlying fixed/deeded weeks. The underlying weeks match up perfectly with the fixed weeks we already own and will give us the ability to spend the whole month of February at "our" resort if we choose not to use the Points for other purposes.



Jennie,  I think that buying were you'd like to vacation is very solid general advise to give new timeshare buyers.  However, I think it is a secondary consideration when we are talking about buying into RCI Points packages, which by design is placing an emphasis of trading.



Jennie said:


> As an added benefit, we actually paid far less for each Points package than if we had bought the fixed weeks.



Truely a great buy.  Paying less for points converted weeks than the underlying weeks are worth is simply terrific.  However, when these situations occur they seldom involve timeshares that have great ratios (as described in the above posts).  More often the timeshare has a poor ratio,yet is advertised as RCI Points, points buyers are turned off by the ratio and don't bid and someone who knows the value of the underlying week gets a bargain.




Jennie said:


> The maintenance fees and real estate taxes for each of the Points weeks is $850.. This is for 2 bedroom/2bath lock-off units at a resort that has undergone major renovations and is really beautiful now. (The large Special Assessment was already paid by the prior owners before we won the Ebay auctions). If we choose not to use these units ourselvess, we can easily rent them for twice the maintenance fees. Or use the huge one bedroom part of the unit and rent the lock-off for a price that almost covers the entire maintenance fees.
> 
> I have provided the above information to point out that looking for the lowest maintenance fees may not always be the best approach. It can work well for awhile. But as more and more people come aboard the Points bandwagon, or your energy to do constant searches wanes, you may become disappointed or frustrated with the offerings, due to the increasing competition for the dwindling supply of good inventory. Also, keep in mind that with RCI Points, you are unable to put in an on-going search. You must check yourself on-line, or constantly call RCI.
> 
> ...



I can see in your case, buying an RCI Points converted week(s) that fullfil all that you have said, yet maybe don't have the best of it ratio wise....still make for a very good buy.  Sort of fits into your plans like a glove.   I think in your case the RCI Points are more like a nice bonus on top of your week(s).


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 16, 2008)

brucecz said:


> 83,000 RCI Points per year is not very many points.
> 
> I think IMHO the average Tug  RCI RCI Points owner who bought resales and not from the  Developer has on a aqverage more than 83,000 RCI Points available to them per year in RCI Points ownership or using PFD.
> 
> ...



Just under 400,000 annual RCI Points for me without using PFD.  I've used 383,000 in the past nine months, yet those reservations stretch out as far as Sept, 2009.


----------



## brucecz (Mar 16, 2008)

JMAESD84 said:


> Just under 400,000 annual RCI Points for me without using PFD.  I've used 383,000 in the past nine months, yet those reservations stretch out as far as Sept, 2009.



Most of our  12-14 weeks of yearly exchages do not come from our RCI Points accounts.  Seeing that our CMV UDI ownerships are both RCI and II and by using some of the independants we can use regular weeks for most exchanges. 


We are now in St Croix and used RCI Points to fly from Chicago for a total cost of under including the proration % of our RCI account at a total cost $460 for both tickets(if we do not count the rental profits from our CMV UDI's would lower our costs) .


But with over 100 weeks to play with each year for rentals, exchanges we have a lot of flexiably.   We can if needed vacation in almost every area we want to without having to use RCI.  

But we use RCI when it best suites our purposes and not because it is our only choice.

I agree with Jennies as we have sold our first RCI Points resorts and bought 4 others that have under lying value if RCI Points never goes away.

Bruce


----------



## Carl (Apr 25, 2008)

*Sam Rayburn*



mshatty said:


> Sam Rayburn Country has very low MF and is a points resort.



I ended up buying at Sam Rayburn. After talking with Scott Riddle, I believe that he is honest and will give me the most help in using my points.

Carl


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Carl said:


> I ended up buying at Sam Rayburn. After talking with Scott Riddle, I believe that he is honest and will give me the most help in using my points.
> 
> Carl



I bought two years agp from Scott.  The resort was downgraded from Silver, but the point values haven't changed.  Don't hesitate to contact him if you have any questions.


----------



## brucecz (Apr 27, 2008)

Carl said:


> I ended up buying at Sam Rayburn. After talking with Scott Riddle, I believe that he is honest and will give me the most help in using my points.
> 
> Carl



We were one of the first to own there but sold it a few years ago and replaced with IMHO resorts that have a better inherit  value  if RCI ever collapses, etc.

But we had no problems with Sam R.

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (May 2, 2008)

brucecz said:


> We were one of the first to own there but sold it a few years ago and replaced with IMHO resorts that have a better inherit  value  if RCI ever collapses, etc.
> 
> But we had no problems with Sam R.
> 
> Bruce



Correction
"if RCI ever collapses " did not come out the way I intended.  I meant more on the lines if in our case if RCI Points in the future IMHO because of changes in the Program it did not offer the value we want we could leave it.  We would  not be hurt as bad with properties that could stand on its own value without being a RCI Points resort.

Bruce


----------

